
Gawker offers a personalised news aggregator - pclark
http://onlinejournalismblog.com/2009/09/07/gawker-offers-a-personalised-news-experience/
======
pclark
I know I'm biased [I'm the author] but I really think this is kind of a big
deal - I think its a step in the right direction in terms of giving users
_what they want_ for content.

what do you think? would you use it?

